

New transistors: An alternative to silicon and better than graphene - iwwr
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-01-transistors-alternative-silicon-graphene.html

======
bradleyland
Wow, never thought I'd see molybdenum in this context. When I worked at a
light-aircraft production plant, I saw molybdenum all over the place; from
drill bits to grease. Some parts were made from alloys containing molybdenum.
Anything that was on the outside of the aircraft, and needed to be high-
strength usually contained molybdenum. MoS2 was also in a lot of the grease we
used. It has an interesting failure condition. Even if you overheat it, a
small coating remains, which can help extend the ability of the component to
function well outside of normal parameters. This is a really good thing in
aircraft.

One thing they didn't mention in the article is heat resistance. Mo is fare
more heat tolerant. Far, far better than Si. I know there is a difference in
melting point and the efficient transmission of electrons, but given the other
qualities of Mo, I'd think we could push chips made from this material a
little further.

